# MMOs?



## Taren Fox (Feb 3, 2010)

Just wondering if any of you guys play MMOs?

I never got into them myself, but I'm just curious.


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Feb 3, 2010)

I personally play WoW thats the only mmo tho.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 3, 2010)

I used to play WoW, and before that I played RunEscape (I was like 13...). I'm waiting for SwToR to come out now, since I fucking love bioware, and star wars.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I used to play WoW, and before that I played RunEscape (I was like 13...). I'm waiting for SwToR to come out now, since I fucking love bioware, and star wars.


Galaxies blew. D:


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 3, 2010)

I've dabbled in all sorts of MMO's.
Guild Wars is only fun if you have friends to play with.
RuneScape, Trickster, and hundreds of other free online games are just grindfests.
And I don't feel like paying to play FF11 or Wow.
So know, I just play console games.


----------



## Azure (Feb 3, 2010)

EVE is best MMO. Rocks in space, scamming newfags, epic, permanent butthurt. When you die in WoW, you lose little, when you die in EVE, you could lose everything.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 3, 2010)

WoW sometimes.
imma troll :3
also im a hunter
which means im an asshole or whatever


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 3, 2010)

not anymore, ive lost the interest into them... they are all the same, anyways =/


----------



## Envy (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a list of free MMOs that don't suck.

The best I've played are probably Ragnarok, Shin Megami Tensei Online, DDO, Sword of the New World, and Mabinogi. Although I skip around too much to say I play all of them, more like I have played all of them XD


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 3, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> WoW sometimes.
> imma troll :3
> also im a hunter
> which means im an asshole or whatever



Aggro and feign death. lol


WoW for me. Thinking about playing "Old republic" when it comes out.


----------



## Riley (Feb 3, 2010)

Envy said:


> Sword of the New World



That game was so easy to break.  Have your party as 3 musketeers and just set an automatic "go here" point at the end of the map.  Go make a sandwich and watch some TV.  Become higher level.  

I've been playing City of Heroes since it came out.  I don't really do that much in it anymore, since there's almost no endgame content, but I've been playing around with the mission architect since it came out and that's pretty fun.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Feb 3, 2010)

I play RuneScape. It used to be fun, and then all my friends disappeared all of a sudden.

I really want to give Second Life, Perfect World, and Furcadia a shot, but my virus-paranoid family will probably ban me from the computer.


----------



## Bando (Feb 3, 2010)

WoW for me, but I've been playing console games most of the time now.


----------



## Kurama0900 (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm mostly playing WoW and EVE, but I also dabble in other p2p Online games, like Champions, City of Heroes, Global Agenda, Lord of the Rings. I'm looking forward to trying out Star Wars: The Old Republic.


----------



## Ateren (Feb 3, 2010)

Used to play WoW, I tried Perfect World, looks cool, keeps you playing, but it got a bit ... idk I just deviated from it.


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (Feb 3, 2010)

I like linear gameplay and a crafted story, but was curious to see what the whole deal with MMOs were. FFXI was my first try. I actually liked roaming around the environments there more then WoW. I'd have continued FFXI if it weren't for losing experience. 

WoW is a well designed game, and I give them credit for being able to create something with a really wide-net. I'd still play WoW if it weren't for the fact I never have anyone to play with. What kept me going was the roleplay guild I was in, letting me add my own character to the world and interact with others, telling a story outside of dinging levels and mining gems. It gave some context.

My biggest problem with MMOs is I like exploring. With WoW especially, it felt like a race to Level 75 and  one wants to go off the beaten paths for fun's sake. "Hey! Anyone want to go to Dire Maul?" "lol diremaul sux no loot.'"


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 3, 2010)

The greatest possible way to waste time with other people? No I never got into them


----------



## Morroke (Feb 3, 2010)

I play a lot of WoW.

Too much WoW...


----------



## Seas (Feb 4, 2010)

I played a lot of mmos in the past, UO, EVE, WoW, GW, etc.
I got bored of them pretty quickly, mostly because the combat wasn't very fun in neither of them for me. 
Also the kind of WoW and GW got me bored even faster because of the lack of customization and too heavy emphasis on character levels.

Anyway, I currently play Global Agenda, which is an mmo-fps with a lot of rpg elements (equipment choice, skills, craftable implants and armor) and also warfare on a persistent worldmap, like in Shattered Galaxy (which I played a lot too in the past (it was an mmorts(the actual kind, not the browser-played crap all over the 'net)))


----------



## f94 (Feb 4, 2010)

I played World of Warcraft for 5 years, but canceled back in Nov. due to not being able to find a guild with the raid times I needed.  If I cannot raid, I won't pay to play.

I also tried Guild Wars - Meh.
Age of Conan - Bugged to hell when I tried it, but it looked good.
DDO - mega suck mostly due to the shrine system -- so irritating.
Star Trek Online Beta - decent -- I will likely give this game a chance.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Feb 4, 2010)

Earth Eternal is a fun furry only MMO that can be played in a client or on an internet browser. 2moons can be fun but its a major grindfest. PSOBB is a lot of fun with friends to play with


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 4, 2010)

Adrianfolf said:


> Earth Eternal is a fun furry only MMO that can be played in a client or on an internet browser. 2moons can be fun but its a major grindfest. PSOBB is a lot of fun with friends to play with


Earth Eternal looks pretty cool. I may have to check it out.


----------



## slydude851 (Feb 4, 2010)

I still play Runescape and I'm still 15 and still only had 2 girlfriends... but that's ok


----------



## Bernad (Feb 4, 2010)

I used to play WOW.  However, my first and favorite MMO was Earth & Beyond.


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 4, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> I still play Runescape and I'm still 15 and still only had 2 girlfriends... but that's ok


At the same time?


----------



## Matt (Feb 6, 2010)

I play dead frontier. It's the flash game, only multiplayer. It's also more of an MO. not massive, but it's fun. Zombies and stuff.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 6, 2010)

I just recently quit playing WoW like a week ago. After playing for close to five years, you start getting bored, no matter how many expansions or updates come out.

I've also played EQ2 and EVE for a time. I didn't really like either. EQ2 was fun but really fucking slow, and EVE was so goddamn boring I couldn't stand it - the entire game is literally goddamn autopilot.

I love the idea of MMOs, and WoW was fun while I played, but none of the ones that are out right now are any good.

Edit: Oh I tried Fallen Earth too. Didn't like it.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 6, 2010)

I play Ragnarok Online, on a free server called Anthem RO. :V It's pretty close to playing the actual game.

I also played Final Fantasy 11 for a little bit, before I had to move. :U


----------



## Chiper12 (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow for me. 
I plan on trying Guildwars2, and late next year, The Secret World.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 6, 2010)

I used to play WoW, Maplestory, FlyFF, and FF11. Quit them all cause.

I'm waiting for FF14 now. Me and a lot of my friends are gonna buy it at the same time!


----------



## Cerari (Feb 6, 2010)

I've been playing WoW for 5 years.... *crie*
Tried Guild Wars, but the UI killed it for me.

I have also been playing some Aion as of late (need to get a new timecard though) - I am LOVING this game.


----------



## skittlespup (Feb 17, 2010)

I currently play Guild Wars
Played WoW for a while, but didnt really enjoy much

Looking for some guilds in GW for furries, but hard to locate them 
anyone else playing?


----------



## Willow (Feb 17, 2010)

I play WoW whenever I get the chance...


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 17, 2010)

WoW and waiting for TOR to come out.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 17, 2010)

Lord of the rings online....been playing almost 2 years . Hoping some of you play as well


----------



## HappityCat (Feb 18, 2010)

I played Star Wars Galaxies for about 6 years, yeah, it blows, but I was in it for the roleplay mostly. Played EQ2 also, and I do have Star Trek Online, I just can't play it cause my graphics card blows :/
But EQ2 is a pretty good game overall.

BioWare need to make a Mass Effect MMO tbh, would OWN.


----------



## Wreth (Feb 18, 2010)

HappityCat said:


> I played Star Wars Galaxies for about 6 years, yeah, it blows, but I was in it for the roleplay mostly. Played EQ2 also, and I do have Star Trek Online, I just can't play it cause my graphics card blows :/
> But EQ2 is a pretty good game overall.
> 
> BioWare need to make a Mass Effect MMO tbh, would OWN.



I don't know MMO's can ruin a good series.


----------



## HappityCat (Feb 18, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> I don't know MMO's can ruin a good series.



Maybe, but IMO I would have rather seen Mass Effect online than SWTOR. 
Regardless, Im still one of the fans that're waiting and watching SWTOR's development, that still obviously has the potential to be a great game.


----------



## kiro02 (Feb 18, 2010)

I play s4 league and Dungeon fighter online.


----------



## JMAA (Feb 18, 2010)

NO.
Don't do it.
Seriously.
You will stay playing World of Warcraft, for example, for an entire lifetime, your body will fatten inmensely, you will spend your life throwing coke cans and pizza cardboard boxes around your desk, you will not get laid, you'll not have friends unless you talk with your guild or clan, you'll not be able to move from the coach, Blizzard (or anything else) will suck your money (and blood) with every prepaid card or subscription, you will kill yourself from spanking the monkey like an idiot, you'll have no social life, you'll die alone and you'll go to Hell.
This also applies to other online RPG's or MMO's. Like Guild Wars or something. I tell you by experience that I merely played WoW for a time, and if I were occupying my entire life with that (stupid) game instead of walking the street every day, I would be EVEN MORE fat than I am now and I would die of solitude.
Why do you guys play anyway? To get an awesome character to show off to your pals and let them be amazed? Oh, c'mon, nobody gets laid showing a level 80 night elf warrior with a truly epic set. That would divorce you directly if you had a wife.
Seriously, this is easy money for any MMO company like Blizzard. I heard also that Blizzard is related to Activision-Blizzard, and this to VIVENDI. Meaning that the money that goes to Blizzard goes to Activision, in such a manner to put it on their asses or just spend it in producing mere bullshit games.
Now, I mentioned Blizzard and WoW for a reason: I got pissed at that game. My brother who was a WoW player time ago got his account stolen. I contacted Blizzard, and Blizz was like "give us your passport, documentation, prepaid card, serial key and everything or no support for you". This is a great example of bureaucracy at it's best. Bravo, Blizz. Next time hire bodyguards like the FBI to hunt me down if I manage to write this post.
That's all I can say. Summing up: don't play MMO's. AT ALL.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 18, 2010)

Katty McSnowcat said:


> WoW is a well designed game, and I give them credit for being able to create something with a really wide-net. I'd still play WoW if it weren't for the fact I never have anyone to play with. What kept me going was the roleplay guild I was in, letting me add my own character to the world and interact with others, telling a story outside of dinging levels and mining gems. It gave some context.
> 
> My biggest problem with MMOs is I like exploring. With WoW especially, it felt like a race to Level 75 and  one wants to go off the beaten paths for fun's sake. "Hey! Anyone want to go to Dire Maul?" "lol diremaul sux no loot.'"



I know how you feel with the whole wanting to do the dive into the vanilla stuff for the fuck of it.



JMAA said:


> -snip-



Sounds like someone reported your account and you turned butthurt.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 18, 2010)

I play MapleStory!!!
...
...
...
*runs*


----------



## Melkor (Feb 19, 2010)

JMAA said:


> NO.
> Don't do it.
> Seriously.
> You will stay playing World of Warcraft, for example, for an entire lifetime, your body will fatten inmensely, you will spend your life throwing coke cans and pizza cardboard boxes around your desk, you will not get laid, you'll not have friends unless you talk with your guild or clan, you'll not be able to move from the coach, Blizzard (or anything else) will suck your money (and blood) with every prepaid card or subscription, you will kill yourself from spanking the monkey like an idiot, you'll have no social life, you'll die alone and you'll go to Hell.
> ...



Some people are able to play in moderation reasonably. But these games do have potential to ruin lives of people that just get TO into the game. I know what your saying but you can't really do anything about it:/


----------



## Tommy (Feb 19, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I play MapleStory!!!
> ...
> ...
> ...
> *runs*



I used to play it. *runs too*


----------



## Bando (Feb 19, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Some people are able to play in moderation reasonably. But these games do have potential to ruin lives of people that just get TO into the game. I know what your saying but you can't really do anything about it:/



Look at me, I play WoW on and off. I acutally play my ps3 more, I just like WoW since I can play with my friends, chatting and stuff.


----------



## JMAA (Feb 19, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Some people are able to play in moderation reasonably. But these games do have potential to ruin lives of people that just get TO into the game. I know what your saying but you can't really do anything about it:/


True thing. One thing can be done before it's too late anyway: don't even touch those things.

@Zeke Shadowfire: not really. It was my brother (who's anyway younger than me, about 12 y/o right now) who started it all. He told me that he couldn't login with his normal password and name and I thought they have stolen his account, because if else, the game would have told him that he's banned. So I kept contacting Blizzard's support and they asked me a ton of chickenshit, like passports, last prepaid game cards, serial keys... and everything else that is really confidential, from my brother's account stuff.
So I said "fuck it" and we decided to not to play WoW anymore.
All I know is that he MAYBE shared around his password on the net, I guess. I don't know really, but this is really a stolen account that I will not forgive neither to Blizzard or the thief who's responsible of that crap.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 19, 2010)

I Play FF XI, Play as a taru dragoon,
Signed up for FF XIV beta.
Prob will quit 11 when 14 comes out.

Not really a mmo but also playing White Knight Chronicles the online quest can be fun.


----------



## DaxCyro (Feb 19, 2010)

Played WoW from the begining. Though stepped more and more down as time went by. Currently on a 6 month (and counting) vacation. Might reactivate it when the next expansion comes. Whom knows.

Also played City of heroes/villians, but extremely casual. Only think I leveled one character halfway through.


----------



## Moses Supposes (Feb 22, 2010)

Just got into WoW a little while ago. I feel like once I get 80, I'm gonna lose interest.


----------



## Bando (Feb 22, 2010)

Ash Levitt said:


> Just got into WoW a little while ago. I feel like once I get 80, I'm gonna lose interest.



This happened to me.


----------



## hlfb (Feb 22, 2010)

Been playing WoW for 5 years now.  I still enjoy it, but my guild is made up of other RL friends and family.  It's an older (mostly 30yr olds) group of players who have families, careers, and kids.  

Take breaks from time to time and don't be overboard with it being something serious.  It's just a game.


----------



## Bando (Feb 22, 2010)

hlfb said:


> Been playing WoW for 5 years now.  I still enjoy it, but my guild is made up of other RL friends and family.  It's an older (mostly 30yr olds) group of players who have families, careers, and kids.
> 
> Take breaks from time to time and don't be overboard with it being something serious.  It's just a game.



This is what I do. Although, my guild is my friend's family and some of her other friends. I've been playing 4 years, but I've been on a huge break lately.


----------



## Ratche (Feb 22, 2010)

Egh, played just about every MMO out there...seriously, name one and I have at least tried it. But I have played WoW since it came out, and just recently went back to lotro for a change of scenery. I love having a lifetime sub


----------

